# Realschuls Abschlussprüfung Digitaltechnik



## Snap10 (18 Januar 2008)

Guten Tag, ich bin neu hier.
Ersteinmal die Grundlegenden Sachen:

Ich bin ein 16 Jähriger Realschüler der in Technik seine Abschlussprüfung in Digitaltechnik machen muss...
Ich würde mich mal als sehr guten Realschüler bezeichnen. Ich habe auch in Digitaltechnik bis jetzt geglänzt und bin voll im Thema drin.


Nun zu meinem Problem:
Wir haben als Abschlussprüfung die Aufgabe bis in 2 Wochen uns eine Geschichte auszudenken und dazu eine Schaltung zu entwerfen.
Vom schwierigkeitsgrad gesehen müsst ihr mich als Sehr Guten Techniker einstufen es kann also ruhig ein wenig schwerer werden als die Grundschaltungen ich will auch ein wenig gefordert werden...

Ich hab nur das Problem das ich überhaupt nicht kreativ bin und mir keine Geschichte ausdenken kann oder ich keine Ahnung habe über was ich eine Schaltung bauen soll. Vielleicht kann mir der ein oder andere ein paar Tipps geben oder Ideen geben was ich machen kann. Ich will aufjedenfall viele Sachen nutzen also Zähler auf/ab Einschaltverzögerungen und Selbsthalte Relais. 

Ich hoffe hier hat jemand in dem Forum eine Idee die ich ausführen kann ich bedanke mich jetzt schonmal für eure Hilfe

Ich hab hier mal die Seite rausgesucht, aus der Unser Lehrer bis jetzt die Aufgaben genommen hat, damit ihr ungefähr eine Ahung habt auf welchem Stand wir sind 
http://www.automation.siemens.com/logo/html_00/products/02Applications/index.html


----------



## vierlagig (18 Januar 2008)

auf basis einer LOGO! ???


----------



## Snap10 (18 Januar 2008)

Ja auf Basis der Logo 5 DEMO. Wir haben in der Schule auch Bausteine bis 5, was jedoch unerheblich ist da ich das ja nur auf dem PC machen muss.


----------



## marlob (18 Januar 2008)

Das folgenden nicht zu ernst nehmen
Also was die Rechtschreibung betrifft bist du schon mal durchgefallen. Ein "Sehr gut" gibts da nicht für


Aber nun zu deiner Frage 

wie lange habt ihr Zeit dafür
soll das ein reines Softwareprojekt sein, oder auch Hardware
Was meinst du mit Geschichte ausdenken. Sollt ihr einen Roman schreiben


----------



## vierlagig (18 Januar 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Aber nun zu deiner Frage
> wie lange habt ihr Zeit dafür


2 wochen ... kannst du nich lesen? 

den anderen fragen schließ ich mich an ... und muß noch los werden, das experten nicht aus logo!-programmierung hervorgehen ...


wie groß darf der E/A-aufwand sein?
sind auch anal-werte gern gesehene gäste?
was ist mit bus-systemen?


----------



## jabba (18 Januar 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> [/list]2 wochen ... kannst du nich lesen?


 
Zwei Wochen um eine Aufgabe zu beschreiben,
nicht um die in der Prüfung durchzuführen, denke ich mal.


----------



## vierlagig (18 Januar 2008)

jabba schrieb:


> Zwei Wochen um eine Aufgabe zu beschreiben,
> nicht um die in der Prüfung durchzuführen, denke ich mal.



ich bin verwirrt, ich dachte die "geschichte" und deren umsetzung ist die aufgabe?


----------



## Snap10 (18 Januar 2008)

also da es mit der Geschichte hier große Schwierigkeiten gibt.

Das soll einfach eine Hilfe sein dann nachher die Schaltung dem Lehrer zu erklären... Also genauer gesagt ist es ein Thema wir haben z.B. gehabt eine Kleine Geschichte:

In 2 Vorratsbehältern ist jeweils ein Wasserstandsmelder. welcher mit einer blinkenden Lampe verbunden ist, die aufblinken soll (Frequenz) sobald ein Mindestwert unterschritten wird. Sind beide Behälter unter dem Mindeststand, soll ein Motor der eine Pumpe antreibt anlaufen und beide wieder voll Pumpen...
(Die Eingänge sollen die Melder Symbolisieren und die Lampen sind die Ausgänge)

so in der Art natürlich in Größerem Umfang. Das sieht unser Lehrer als Geschichte an... und wir sollen uns so ein Thema ausdenken und dazu eine Schaltung entwerfen.

Zum Thema Rechtschreibung(meine einzige große Schwäche) hatte aber in der 9. Klasse einen schnitt von 1,5 was ich doch als rel. sehr guter Schüler bezeichnen würde ;-)

Analyse Werte benötige ich nicht unbedingt da wir das in LOGO noch überhaupt nicht gemacht haben.
Ich will auch garnicht das ihr irgendwie die ganze Schaltung entwerft sondern nur irgendwie helft ein geeignetes Thema zu finden und mir ggf. bei Problemen helft.

Bus-Systeme? Ich denke eher nicht ;-)
Für mich erstmal ein reines Softwareprojekt, da ich sonst die ganzen sachen Nachbauen müsste, was doch erheblich mehr Aufwand wäre als so eine Schaltung zu entwerfen.

Schonmal danke für die vielen Antworten


----------



## vierlagig (18 Januar 2008)

ich meinte analog-werte ...


----------



## the bang 2 (18 Januar 2008)

Eventuell eine Türsteuerung für ein Einkaufszentrum (diese Glasschiebedinger inkl Bewegungsmelder), Spann / Pressvorrichtung, Zeitschaltuhren etc....


----------



## Snap10 (18 Januar 2008)

Da is nur ein Problem, das mit dem Einkaufszentrum, aber genau das Thema schiebetür haben wir schon im Unterricht durchgenommen so wie du es gesagt hast ganz ähnlich -.- :-( ^^ aber so in die Richtung sollte es geht, vielleciht etwas komplexer und noch n bissle anspruchsvoller


----------



## McMeta (18 Januar 2008)

Bei der Auswahl an Anwendungsbeispielen auf der Siemens-Homepage ist es schwer sich da noch was einfallen zu lassen. Ich denke in Szenarien die man sich noch einfallen lassen kann sind immer die Grundschaltungen enthalten die schon in den Anwendungsbeispielen vorhanden sind.


----------



## Ralle (19 Januar 2008)

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, da ich die LOGO und deren Möglichkeiten nur ansatzweise kenne. Wir hatten mal in etwa folgende Aufgabenstellung. 

Auf mehreren (z.Bsp. 6) Bändern laufen Werkstücke. Diese werden jeweils auf ihrem Band von einer Lichtschranke detektiert. Die Stückzahl von allen Bändern soll gezählt werden. Bei bestimmten Werten (Behälter voll) wird eine Aktion ausgelöst. Verzählen ist nicht erlaubt, also es ist keine Lösung, Flanken aller LS auf einen Zähler zu geben, es könnten ja Flanken exakt gleichzeitig einlaufen.

Das hört sich ganz einfach an, ist aber, wenn ich mich recht entsinne mit einer LOGO nicht so einfach zu machen (Es wurde dann eine Easy von KlöMö genommen). Mit einer S7 eine Sache von einigen Minuten, mit der LOGO ???


----------



## vierlagig (19 Januar 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, da ich die LOGO und deren Möglichkeiten nur ansatzweise kenne. Wir hatten mal in etwa folgende Aufgabenstellung.
> 
> Auf mehreren (z.Bsp. 6) Bändern laufen Werkstücke. Diese werden jeweils auf ihrem Band von einer Lichtschranke detektiert. Die Stückzahl von allen Bändern soll gezählt werden. Bei bestimmten Werten (Behälter voll) wird eine Aktion ausgelöst. Verzählen ist nicht erlaubt, also es ist keine Lösung, Flanken aller LS auf einen Zähler zu geben, es könnten ja Flanken exakt gleichzeitig einlaufen.
> 
> Das hört sich ganz einfach an, ist aber, wenn ich mich recht entsinne mit einer LOGO nicht so einfach zu machen (Es wurde dann eine Easy von KlöMö genommen). Mit einer S7 eine Sache von einigen Minuten, mit der LOGO ???



dem "experten der digitaltechnik" ist das bestimmt zu läppisch


----------



## Ralle (19 Januar 2008)

@vierlagig

Na ja, er muß das ja nicht nehmen  , aber wenn man versucht, das Problem mit einer LOGO zu lösen, kommt man u.U. an die Grenzen  .

PS: Warum werden ab und zu die Smileys rechts am Editorrand durcheinander gewürfelt? Dann fehlt immer mein Lieblings-Smiley :sm23:


----------



## Snap10 (19 Januar 2008)

Also nicht das hier ein falscher Eindruck entsteht, ich bezeichne mich nicht als Experten der Digitaltechnik, jedoch bin ich in diesem Thema in der Schule einfach eine gewisse Sache schneller, weiter und logischer als Mitschüler was mir gewisse Vorteile verschafft und ich mir selbe eine Aufgabe stellen will, die mich auch ein wenig fordert.
Sie sollte jetzt nicht alzuschwer sein, ich habe ja bis jetzt zumindest noch keine Elektroniker Ausbildung ich werde erst im September meine Ausbildung zum IT-Systemelektroniker machen und dort wird ja denke ich vieles nocheinmal kommen


----------



## vierlagig (19 Januar 2008)

6 oder 7 (gesamtanzahl) zähler sind eigentlich keine richtige herrausforderung für einen experten, ich denke da schon eher an eine maschinensteurung aus der praxis, mit vor- und nachgeschalteter machine, dazu an der maschine selbst z.b ein förderband und einen hydraulikantrieb, das ganze in hand und automatik verfügbar und der hydraulikantrieb in beiden betriebsarten mit revision... betriebsstundenzähler, meldung, dass geschmiert werden muß und von mir aus, die hydraulik pumpe in stern-dreieck über steuerung ... oder sowas


----------



## Snap10 (19 Januar 2008)

Das hört sich schon besser an, so eine Art Maschine hab ich auch schon gedacht da meine Mutter in einer Firma arbeitet, die auch Autmatisierungsmaschinen herstellt.
Nur sollte ich das gescheid in eine Form bringen und dann einen guten Ansatz finden


----------



## vierlagig (19 Januar 2008)

Snap10 schrieb:


> Das hört sich schon besser an, so eine Art Maschine hab ich auch schon gedacht da meine Mutter in einer Firma arbeitet, die auch Autmatisierungsmaschinen herstellt.
> Nur sollte ich das gescheid in eine Form bringen und dann einen guten Ansatz finden



dachte an einen "brecher" in der bio-abfall-aufarbeitung ... vorgeschaltet ein trommelsieb, angeschlossen ein windsichter ... der brecher an sich zerkleinert das material, welches vom sieb als zerkleinerbar bewertet wurde.


----------



## Snap10 (19 Januar 2008)

Hm, da müsste ich mich jetzt erst ein wenig in dieser Materie umsehen, ich kenne halt die "Roboter" aus der FIrma meiner Mutter, vorne kommt Metall rein, hinten das fertige Werkstück raus und dazwischen werden mehrere Vorgänge geschaltet, überwacht und kontrolliert... dann habe ich an einen Notaus, Kontrollämpchen und sonstige Anhaltefunktion oder wartungshinweiße gedacht welche man ja per Zähler sehr gut simulieren kann, das man halt nach ca. 100 eine lampe für wartung aufleuchtet. Diese 100 würde dann halt mehrere Tausend Bauteile darstellen... aber ich kann ihn ja net auf 1000k zählen lassen xD da sitzen wir 2 wochen später ncoh am rechner wenn ich es vorführen soll...


----------



## vierlagig (19 Januar 2008)

Snap10 schrieb:


> Hm, da müsste ich mich jetzt erst ein wenig in dieser Materie umsehen, ich kenne halt die "Roboter" aus der FIrma meiner Mutter, vorne kommt Metall rein, hinten das fertige Werkstück raus und dazwischen werden mehrere Vorgänge geschaltet, überwacht und kontrolliert... dann habe ich an einen Notaus, Kontrollämpchen und sonstige Anhaltefunktion oder wartungshinweiße gedacht welche man ja per Zähler sehr gut simulieren kann, das man halt nach ca. 100 eine lampe für wartung aufleuchtet. Diese 100 würde dann halt mehrere Tausend Bauteile darstellen... aber ich kann ihn ja net auf 1000k zählen lassen xD da sitzen wir 2 wochen später ncoh am rechner wenn ich es vorführen soll...



und du schaffst ne robotersteuerung mit ner logo! ? ... ich bin sprachlos ...


----------



## Ralle (19 Januar 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> 6 oder 7 (gesamtanzahl) zähler sind eigentlich keine richtige herrausforderung für einen experten, ich denke da schon eher an eine maschinensteurung aus der praxis, mit vor- und nachgeschalteter machine, dazu an der maschine selbst z.b ein förderband und einen hydraulikantrieb, das ganze in hand und automatik verfügbar und der hydraulikantrieb in beiden betriebsarten mit revision... betriebsstundenzähler, meldung, dass geschmiert werden muß und von mir aus, die hydraulik pumpe in stern-dreieck über steuerung ... oder sowas



Ich glaub, du verkennst da die Lage, die Sache hab ich erläutert, weil ich weiß, das es mi der LOGO ebend doch ein Problem ist, die kann die Zähler nicht addieren (mein letzter Wissenstand). Um das zu berwerkstelligen bedarf es dann doch schon einiger Überlegungen und einer wirklich trickreichen Schaltung . (Wenn es denn überhaupt hinzubekommen ist.


----------



## lorenz2512 (19 Januar 2008)

hallo,
wie sieht es hiermit aus ist für eine waschanlage und hatten wir schon durch:
Mit einer Logo 12/24Rc sollen versch. Impulse gezählt werden und dann soll abhängig der Impulse Ausschaltverzögerungen gestartet werden. Hört sich bis jetzt nicht schwer an, aber es gibt einen Haken! Die Impulse kommen von einem Münzer, der gibt die Impulse so aus:

Bei 20 Cent/2 Imp.
50Cent/5 Imp.
1 Euro/10 Imp.
2 Euro/20 Imp.
Wermarke/21 Imp.

Ich könnte jetzt 5 Zähler auf die versch. Impulse einstellen und das wärs!
Wenn immer nur eine Münze eingeworfen wird, wäre es kein Problem aber wenn jemand eine Wertmarke und 50 Cent ein wirft dann sind es 26 Impulse und der Zähler für die Wertmarke würde dann die Zeit gestartet aber die Zeit ist von den Impulsen abhängig!!!


oder jetzt kommt es: 2 lichtschranken dicht nebeneinander sollen zählen wieviel stück eingelagert werden, und ausgelagert werden, wenn du das packst, dann kannste schon was


----------



## Snap10 (22 Januar 2008)

Also, es war jetzt ein langes wochenende, mrogen is schule:-( ich werd jetzt mal ins Bett gehen und dann mal am Mittag schauen wie ich jetzt genau einsteige, wobei ich wohl bei der Art der Automatisierten Maschine bleiben werde da es doch am leichtesten scheint, wer noch andere Ideen hat soll sich ruhig melden


----------



## Mr.Spok (22 Januar 2008)

Hallo Snap10,

schau mal hier http://www.trainingscenter.moeller.net/applications.html
das sind einige Anregungen von der LOGO-Konkurenz. Vielleicht ist da was passendes dabei.
Die Herausforderung besteht dan darin das ganze auf eine LOGO umzusetzen.

mfG Jan


----------



## MatMer (22 Januar 2008)

was ist den aus der guten alten Standardlösungen geworden??

die Ampel, die damlas alle GUTEN Leute VERSUCHT HABEN

der Aufzug, den das Klassengroßmaul bis heute nicht ans lauf gekriegt haben drüfte ^^

das andere war eine  Minipresse, mit nem bisschen Verstand kannste dir da jede Menge zusammenbasteln, also mit Sicherheitstür zu, zwei Taster gleichzeitig gedrückt, vorm nächsten Start wieder los lassen...

wir hatten sogar nen Modell dazu, oder ein Kran, den der Jahrgang vor uns in der Abschlussprüfung über den Endschalter drehen kontte


----------



## funkdoc (26 Januar 2008)

mach ne einfache temperaturregelung der raumtemperatur mit ner elektroheizung.... mit nachtabsenkung.

verarbeitest du analogwerte gehört die 1 schon dir

grüsse


----------



## Jerome (26 Januar 2008)

Also beim besten Willen aber entweder hab ich etwas verpasst oder ich bin ganz schön dämlich. Also ich hatte soetwas in der Schule nicht... Vieleicht fällt es mir nur manchmal schwer die Dinge etwas unkomplizierter zu betrachten...


----------



## MeTh (27 Januar 2008)

MatMer schrieb:


> was ist den aus der guten alten Standardlösungen geworden??
> 
> die Ampel, die damlas alle GUTEN Leute VERSUCHT HABEN
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,

ich hab auch als erstes an die Ampellösung gedacht.
Das Problem ist glaube ich, dass die Logo nur 4 Ausgänge besitzt  .

Ich musste in der Ausbildung eine Treppenhauslichtanlage Programmieren.
Folgende Funktion:

Beim einschalten (Taster) geht das Licht für 1 Minute an. Nach ablauf der​Zeit geht das Licht kurz aus und dann wieder für 10 Sekunden an (damit​man nicht plötzlich im dunkeln steht.)​
Bei längerem drücken eines der Taster (3 sek.) geht das Licht auf​Dauerbeleuchtung bis es zum nächsten mal gedrückt wird.​LG und Viel Erfolg bei deiner "Technikerprüfung" (falls das nicht schon zu spät ist, der Thread ist ja auch schon über eine Woche alt :-D ).

MeTh


----------



## Snap10 (15 Februar 2008)

Also Leute, schwerwiegendes Problem, ich war jetzt langnicht mehr hier drin, da ich gedacht hatte eine gute Idee zu haben und habe diese auch gebaut, war so stolz auf mich, 20 Eingänge und 12 Ausgänge hatte ich in einer komplexen Schaltung:-( dann komm ich in die Schule und merke, das wir maximal 8 Eingänge und 4 Ausgänge haben:-( jetzt brauch ich eine neue Idee, etwas sehr kleines, ich glaube ich muss weg von der Vorstellung hier etwas überdurchschnittliches für einen Realschüler zu erbauen...Ich brauche etwas, was sich mit der gegebenen Anzahl lösen lässt und trotzdem noch einigermaßen gut für eine Prüfung geeignet ist...
Ich habe ein LOGO V5 zur Verfügung
Und nochmal vielen dank für euere vorrige Hilfe.


----------



## lorenz2512 (15 Februar 2008)

hallo,
willst du jetzt ein modell bauen, oder nur mit schaltern simulieren?was habt ihr für eine logo, eine 12/24rc mit analog eingang?darfst du an der logo rumschrauben, oder nur die taster nutzen?


----------



## Snap10 (15 Februar 2008)

ja wir haben jetzt eine 12/24rc ich weiß nur nicht ob auch mit analog eingang... modelle bauen kann ich muss ich aber nicht ich kann die ausgänge auch mit lämpchen simulieren hat der lehrer gesagt und die eingänge haben wir taster und schalter das ist egal...

mit rumschrauben weiß ich nicht genau was du meinst 
aber ich denke eher nicht;-) halt anschließen


----------

